# Holly Dutch Herder



## markandholly (Dec 26, 2010)

high energy sport .


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

How sad hope she finds her forever home


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

aww shes lovely - may i ask WHY she is up for rehome?


----------



## markandholly (Dec 26, 2010)

bla bla bla bla


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Would it not be possible for you to do agility with your dog,or another sport?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

markandholly said:


> i am looking for a very good home for my bitch dutch herder Holly , she is 1 and a half years old and has a massive amount of energy and ball drive .
> i was hoping to compete in schutzhund with Holly but unfortunately she does not have the required nerves for the sport .
> she is kennelled outside but comes into the house and is very affectionate , she lives with another bitch happily .
> she is an amazing dog with a lot to offer someone who wants an agility dog or for high energy sport .


Hi Mark,

First off, that is a fine looking dog you have there.

Can I ask where did she come from and does she have papers? I only ask as a lot of the so called Dutchies are brindle X Malis.

IMO she will not be suitable for the average pet home, but I guess you know that.

Now this fear issue she has, obviously not seeing or knowing the dog it is hard for me to make judgements but I will say this, I have seen this before in young dogs. She is not to old for this to be changed and it is all about how you approach the protection side of the training.

A good decoy will be very careful with a young dog, get it wrong first time and you will have issues. I would find a good decoy to work with who knows she has fear issues. It can be done with not mega ammounts of effort either.

The methods are to involved for me to write here but I will PM you some links to pure working dog forums which is populated by some very knowledgeable people who will advise you and you can read other posts from people in the same boat.

What area are you in? I may be able to recommend someone or help you work with her. If I had the time for her, I would have her!

Some call them s*itters and give up on them, others work through it and end up with a great dog.

Please keep her and try to work through it, She is so young, it can be done.

Let me know how you get on. :thumbup:

PM to follow.


----------



## markandholly (Dec 26, 2010)

bla bla blabla


----------



## omn1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Where did you find your Dutch herder I've been looking on the internet for months to find a breeder in the UK with no success.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

omn1 said:


> Where did you find your Dutch herder I've been looking on the internet for months to find a breeder in the UK with no success.


I think you will find she is a Dutch import from KNPV circles.

You will struggle to find such a dog in the UK.

May I ask why you seek a Dutchy?


----------



## omn1 (Jan 10, 2011)

My Mother has a German Shepherd from working lines, she is looking for another do to keep it company. She does not like the protection aspect of the working trials but loves obedience work. 

The reason for for a Dutch herder is they are different and that they seem to be free from genetic defects of other dogs, as indeed are many of the dogs bred to work. I came across them while investigating Belgian Sheperds.

The question is in some ways hypothetical as her German shepherd is suffering from Lymes disease and she is unwilling to take on another until he is well enough to cope with another dog as a companion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

omn1 said:


> She does not like the protection aspect of the working trials but loves obedience work.


Well this might just be the dog for you as she is not up for the protection side of things.

PM the OP and have a chat.

*To the OP........ Can I suggest you have her spayed before re-homing her*.


----------



## markandholly (Dec 26, 2010)

feel free to pm!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

markandholly said:


> feel free to pm with any questions you have omn1
> 
> and thank you o'mali's dad i was thinking about it as i would hate to think of someone conning me into believing she was going to a good home , only to be used for puppy farming !


Yes Mark, they are as rare as rocking horse shyt so there are those out there who would see it as a money making excersize  only to find they are difficult to home, may end up in the wrong hands and could turn out to have fear issues and end up dumped 

Besides, a dog with "fear issues" should not be bred from.


----------



## markandholly (Dec 26, 2010)

i agree 100%


----------



## Craig goodyear (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi have you still got your Dutch herder I am very interested?


----------



## markandholly (Dec 26, 2010)

thank you to


----------



## omn1 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm glad you decided to keep her.

I think we never know how a dog is going to turn out, but we need to keep faith with them.

Good luck and let us know how she gets on.

Owen


----------



## acemalik (May 4, 2011)

is this girl still available ?


----------

